# Another roths



## Trithor (Oct 29, 2013)

It is growing nicely in size, and currently is 29.5cm NS (for SK yes it is not a line bred clone)



Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Justin (Oct 29, 2013)

nice..great size too


----------



## eggshells (Oct 29, 2013)

Amazing rothschildianum.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 29, 2013)

thats pretty good.
Do you mean its a collected plant?


----------



## Spaph (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow... great stuff for wild genes!


----------



## emydura (Oct 29, 2013)

Very nice. That is an excellent size.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2013)

All the above!


----------



## Fabrice (Oct 30, 2013)

We see very well the big size on this picture!

We see too a problem spike for this bloom but I have too sometimes and the next will be normal.

How many flowers please?

Good one. Keep it!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you very much for the source info G! So is that the whole plant behind the flower?! I see where you have pollenated the flower in the bottom-right corner. Is that this roth as well? (multi spikes!). Did you personally collect this plant in one of your many "field trips"?


----------



## Trithor (Oct 30, 2013)

This plant dates back to one of my first field trips. There were 3 plants growing in an assortment of old oil tins outside the door of my mountain guides neighbour (also a mountain guide) In those days there was no real structured system if you wanted to climb Kinabalu, it was more a case of arranging a local guide and paying park fees. (When I took my boys up Kinabalu 7 years ago, I could not believe how things had changed and how busy and commercial it had become)
This plant has 3 mature growths and two new starts. The plant in the background is one of the other three plants which I became the proud owner of on that trip (swapped my very worn out sneakers for the three).
This flowering there are only three flowers (previously it flowered with four), but all my plants last season were abused by a malfunctioning fertigator.
(On the same trip we collected virens, none of which have survived till present, but I am left with two of the original three roths. Both are quite similar in colouring and size, this being the slightly better of the two. I will be sibling the two plants in the next week or so. The other plant has been crossed with Yang-Ji Apple)
I have a few other roths busy opening at the moment, and also roths-mini in bloom again, so I will post a comparative picture over the weekend.


----------



## Trithor (Nov 3, 2013)

*Update*

The roths pictured above has now settled at 30.5cm NS


Uploaded with ImageShack.com

and few of his brothers and sisters,


Uploaded with ImageShack.com


Uploaded with ImageShack.com


Uploaded with ImageShack.com


Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## emydura (Nov 3, 2013)

Brothers and sisters? I'd be asking for a paternity test. That first one is like no other roth I have ever seen. It is totally unique. At that size it must be an impressive sight to see in person. Nice space between the flowers in that 2nd clone.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 3, 2013)

The dirty sneaker clone is unique for sure! Nice clone to have. The second as David mention has a nice spread between flowers but I also notice the pouch appears to be more uniform red. Meaning, far less orange/yellow around the rim of the pouch, very desirable. The last one, five flower or will be, shows the orange/yellow I'm referring to.


----------



## Trithor (Nov 3, 2013)

So what do I do, flower more seedlings and get rid of these?


----------



## Dane (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow amazing!!!:drool: I've always loved these multiflorals but could never find any in South Africa It has such a nice colouration, a nice Rothschild


----------



## Dane (Nov 3, 2013)

Trithor said:


> So what do I do, flower more seedlings and get rid of these?



Please don't get rid of them :sob: They are really nice:clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 3, 2013)

> The plant in the background is one of the other three plants which I became the proud owner of on that trip (swapped my very worn out sneakers for the three).



What a swap!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 3, 2013)

I like number 2. The first one is a great size with big ventral/syn sepal but the dorsal furls. It might work crossed with a 'hooded' flower, perhaps.


----------



## Harlz (Nov 3, 2013)

Those flowers are quite spectacular, nice photography too!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 4, 2013)

Cool pics of these beauties!!!! Jean


----------



## abax (Nov 4, 2013)

I know very little about roths. or any multi for that matter, but I know what
I like. I really like the big red noses on all of them.


----------



## Trithor (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you all for your supportive comments.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2013)

Trithor said:


> This plant has 3 mature growths and two new starts. The plant in the background is one of the other three plants which I became the proud owner of on that trip (swapped my very worn out sneakers for the three).



One of the best plant acquisition stories I've ever heard! 
Thanks for posting. i don't usually like multies but this is one of the best roths I've seen. i will trade you some Miller Highlife, for that plant!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 4, 2013)

:clap::drool::drool::drool::clap:


----------

